# Natural Instinct Vs Nutriment 'The Truth'



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I just stumbled across this. Posting for anyone who may be interested:

Home

ETA: Here is the text in case it, you know..! Disappears 



> THE TRUTH: what really happened at Natural Instinct
> Correcting the lies spread about David Brock and Michael McVay by Karl and Sandra Brackhaus and Michelle Machin-Jefferies.
> As a year has now passed since our departure from Natural Instinct,
> we thought it was about time to set the record straight - and to correct the lies and falsities that have been spread about us, and continue to be circulated by the team that has now taken over Natural Instinct.
> ...


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Nutriment are a good company. Were always professional and helpful when I was fee dding Nutriment.

The quality of NI has gone down hill over recent times


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> Nutriment are a good company. Were always professional and helpful when I was fee dding Nutriment.
> 
> The quality of NI has gone down hill over recent times


I've not used Nutriment and only had two NI orders, one when the original people were there so I can't comment very much. A lot of tarnishing has gone on from the sounds of it. Sadly, knowing that so many business people are like these days I don't find it that hard to believe what the Nutriment folk are saying. At least they've got a new 'baby' now to really do as they please with!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Daisy suddenly went off NI a few months ago and won't touch it now, it's the only thing she has refused to eat and this is the dog who eats cat poo... I did wonder if something about the formulation changed or suppliers, it's very bizarre. I tried her on it again recently and she wouldn't even lick it, but she happily devours her Wolf Tucker.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

What a carry on  enough to put me off using either to be honest.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Fluffster said:


> Daisy suddenly went off NI a few months ago and won't touch it now, it's the only thing she has refused to eat and this is the dog who eats cat poo... I did wonder if something about the formulation changed or suppliers, it's very bizarre. I tried her on it again recently and she wouldn't even lick it, but she happily devours her Wolf Tucker.


Some people did say the quality was going down hill last year, but as I said I never regularly used it to know. Strange how Daisy went completely off it!



rottiepointerhouse said:


> What a carry on  enough to put me off using either to be honest.


I wondered if some people would be put off Nutriment by this. To be fair, one of the chaps who started NI and wrote that isn't actually involved from what I gather, I believe his wife is the director of Nutriment. The other chap who co wrote that page doesn't seem to be involved at all, nor anyone with his surname. My title brought the two together and probably shouldn't, but I know people on here view it as Nutriment being the original NI people, hence why I did it.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Some people did say the quality was going down hill last year, but as I said I never regularly used it to know. Strange how Daisy went completely off it!
> 
> I wondered if some people would be put off Nutriment by this. To be fair, one of the chaps who started NI and wrote that isn't actually involved from what I gather, I believe his wife is the director of Nutriment. The other chap who co wrote that page doesn't seem to be involved at all, nor anyone with his surname. My title brought the two together and probably shouldn't, but I know people on here view it as Nutriment being the original NI people, hence why I did it.


Think David Brock's wife/sister is Director of Nutriment, because of the 1 year restriction put on them saying that they couldn't set up a competing business. I've been told that David Brock is still there in the background......


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

Tit for tat

2 sides to every coin.


----------



## TrishWoods (Dec 14, 2013)

I think they would have been best off keeping quiet to be honest. It doesn't come across very well at all that article, does anyone really care


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

TrishWoods said:


> I think they would have been best off keeping quiet to be honest. It doesn't come across very well at all that article, does anyone really care


Think they were just responding to NI's claims against them.


----------



## TrishWoods (Dec 14, 2013)

henry said:


> Think they were just responding to NI's claims against them.


Yes I know I just think it would be more dignified not to respond at all.


----------



## Terry Delgado (Aug 19, 2013)

Interesting post!

I think they had the right to reply, as if all is true, its an act of piracy taking these two guys company!!

Where did you find this statement? Its not on the Nutriment site.


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

How very un professional of these above company's!

WolfTucker is better than either of the above bickering products!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think it puts either company in a good light to be honest, I think they would have been best not to reply even if they had the right, because there will be a response and off we go again... 3 side to every story, their side your side and the truth.. I still use NI for the cats but it's expensive, so as off this month, I'm just going to order mince in and add taurine. Money and friendship never mix and they have kinda just admitted that they took his money on a kind of rocky basis ie to get his wife a visa? Airing dirty laundry in public is never pretty :sosp:


----------



## samsmummy (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm sorry - I don't usually post on these sort of comments - but - I am Suzanne Brock and I own Nutriment. The post by my brother and his husband Michael is merely a response after 12 months of dignified silence from them whilst hearing one rumour after another about what has happened and which is affecting every aspect of David and Michael's life and health. They felt that it was time to put their response to paper.

I just want to stress that neither him nor Michael are involved in Nutriment nor will they be in the future. Nutriment is trying very hard not to be brought into the unpleasantness with NI and want to just trade on the quality of our product. I fully support what David has said and because what has happened to them both is so awful and unbelievable, I fully support their decision to make a statement. But - that is on a personal level only and his statement has not been made on behalf of Nutriment.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

It seems to have been incredible naive to enter into a business agreement and not have the agreement properly drawn up by solicitors. Especially when what appears to have been a large shareholding in the company was changing hands. I'm no businessman, but even I know you cannot just agree these things between yourselves without involving a solicitor. Otherwise it's a case on one persons understanding of the agreement against another.

I think the internet "response" comes over as unprofessional and does nothing for their case. If they are seeking some redress from an employment tribunal for their loss of earnings, as they state, it may even jeopardise their case.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

samsmummy said:


> I'm sorry - I don't usually post on these sort of comments - but - I am Suzanne Brock and I own Nutriment. The post by my brother and his husband Michael is merely a response after 12 months of dignified silence from them whilst hearing one rumour after another about what has happened and which is affecting every aspect of David and Michael's life and health. They felt that it was time to put their response to paper.
> 
> I just want to stress that neither him nor Michael are involved in Nutriment nor will they be in the future. Nutriment is trying very hard not to be brought into the unpleasantness with NI and want to just trade on the quality of our product. I fully support what David has said and because what has happened to them both is so awful and unbelievable, I fully support their decision to make a statement. But - that is on a personal level only and his statement has not been made on behalf of Nutriment.


Sadly thought most people think they are involved in Nutriment too and it will be looked upon like that imho..


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Sadly thought most people think they are involved in Nutriment too and it will be looked upon like that imho..


I dunno, I think your normal layman really probably doesnt link the two at all


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

babycham2002 said:


> I dunno, I think your normal layman really probably doesnt link the two at all


I guess maybe I do as I was using NI when it all came about, then the hoohaa then Nutriment popped up  and people saying go to Nutriment the people who owned NI run it now..


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Meezey said:


> I guess maybe I do as I was using NI when it all came about, then the hoohaa then Nutriment popped up  and people saying go to Nutriment the people who owned NI run it now..


I agree, I do too, probably most the people on this forum. But they're not your normal dog owners are they


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

samsmummy said:


> I'm sorry - I don't usually post on these sort of comments - but - I am Suzanne Brock and I own Nutriment. The post by my brother and his husband Michael is merely a response after 12 months of dignified silence from them whilst hearing one rumour after another about what has happened and which is affecting every aspect of David and Michael's life and health. They felt that it was time to put their response to paper.
> 
> I just want to stress that neither him nor Michael are involved in Nutriment nor will they be in the future. Nutriment is trying very hard not to be brought into the unpleasantness with NI and want to just trade on the quality of our product. I fully support what David has said and because what has happened to them both is so awful and unbelievable, I fully support their decision to make a statement. But - that is on a personal level only and his statement has not been made on behalf of Nutriment.


Thank you for posting - I'm currently trying Nutriment and all is going very well at the moment.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

There is inevitably always responses like this (ie. I'm glad its here, I wish it wasn't) on forums whenever anyone has their say. Whilst it can seem better to be 'the bigger person' sometimes there are a whole host of questions which are then not answered and I know I always wondered what happened. The NI people were lovely at Discover Dogs when I met them, very passionate about what they were doing and their leaving suggested there was something they were unhappy about (in my eyes, anyway, I know some people on here suggested quality control at one point).

The only reason I posted this is because I know there are a lot of people on here who did use Natural Instinct and were very unhappy when they learnt the original people had left. They became genuinely concerned about their choice of food without the original founders being there and having input. I posted the link to this so that the information could be read by those people.

I imagine Natural Instinct will not like the page and probably try and have it taken down rather quickly, which is why I quoted the text. I'm sure a lot of thought went into whether to put that page up or not, and I am sure there will be many people like me who were very interested to read it.

ETA: A lot of people do link the original NI people with Nutriment but I don't personally think that's damaging. If anything it gives me confidence that Nutriment products ought to be very high quality, just as NI were the couple of times I had them in days gone by. I expected most people would just be pleased/interested to see more detail as regards to the leaving of the founders.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

GoldenShadow said:


> I just stumbled across this. Posting for anyone who may be interested:
> 
> Home
> 
> ETA: Here is the text in case it, you know..! Disappears


Fascinating and disturbing in equal measure.

All I extrapolated from it was: 2 guys had a commercially interesting idea but to make it commercially viable and lucrative they needed capital. Since the set-up costs for a manufacturing plant are phenomenal... enter the off shore wealthy hubby of a supposed BFF. When wealthy investor & BFF, now majority shareholders, were reluctant to hand back the goose who meanwhile laid golden eggs, things turned sour.

Who knows what really went on behind closed doors....but what I DO know is this: unless the aggrieved brother and his husband make this page disappear at break-neck speed this is a defamation suit waiting to happen. Stating on the world wide web that the owners of a natural pet food company don't give a damn about pets, don't have any pets, if fact don't even like them....phoarrrrrr! Yowsa. Which pet owner in their right mind would buy that company's products?

Its a great swipe at the other party - but might just bite them in the tush even more.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I generally tend to ignore the squabbles between companies. 

It usually is just comments regarding silly things said/done by one company, and then the ongoing retorts between them that happen when people don't see eye-to-eye and have a disagreement. Unless it obviously affects the product I just leave 'em to it 

I personally chose Nutriment over NI due to the specifics that I was looking for in starting to feed raw. Nooka is a hard pup to please food wise and Nutriment is the only food that she regularly eats without any coaxing and I'm not changing now!

I am going to have another look at NI to see if any of the products appeal, just to give Nooka a change and see if she'll eat it


----------



## donnas1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

Interesting post, I have ordered nutriment today to try for various reasons, previously been using NI


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just goes to show when money comes into the equation that being friends with someone for 30 years counts for nothing. Its the age old prblem called greed. Mmakes me sick when people working on the breadline pay more tax than the mega rich. Hopefully the genuine people here will prevail and I wish them all the best.


----------

